# Vantage Neo



## Paulby (Sep 21, 2016)

Picked up our new van our first on 7th September and went off in it for a week and a half including three nights wilding The van, a Vantage Neo is brilliant and exceeding our expectations A few photos attached


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Sep 21, 2016)

Splendid choice


----------



## Paulby (Sep 21, 2016)

phase3begins said:


> Splendid choice


Indeed, still enjoying yours?


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh yes.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice neat van  does it have solar panels?  It looks like you have two?


----------



## Paulby (Sep 21, 2016)

Beemer said:


> Nice neat van  does it have solar panels?  It looks like you have two?



Yes, as standard it comes with one but i had a second as an optional extra


----------



## bmc (Sep 21, 2016)

Lovely van......enjoy.


----------



## Easterndawn (Sep 21, 2016)

Paulby said:


> Picked up our new van our first on 7th September and went off in it for a week and a half including three nights wilding The van, a Vantage Neo is brilliant and exceeding our expectations A few photos attached
> 
> View attachment 46705View attachment 46706View attachment 46707


----------



## izwozral (Sep 21, 2016)

That is really neat. It feels good when you get something that ticks all the boxes doesn't it. Enjoy.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks a lovely van, and great in Silver.


----------

